# SR20 HELP plz... wont fire



## nutz240sx (Sep 12, 2004)

ok... so i just got done with my sr20 swap... or so i thought (s14 blacktop into a 95 240) i have looked thru the forums for awhile now and i have no clue what to do next and do not want to give up

so my problem is... i think it has to do with the wiring. i am not getting spark or fuel... the fuel pump is not coming on when i turn the key for the 3 seconds or however long its supposed to before you start it. The wires for the fuel pump in the trunk have juice (checked with test light) so i was thinking it was the relay or something. (Black/pink wire) i have a couple different install write ups that give this little diagram for the SR and KA harnesses

Black / Pink stripe Fuel Pump Relay - Black / Pink stripe
Green / Orange stripe Transmission Neutral Sensor - Green / Orange stripe
Red / Black stripe ECU Relay - Red / Black stripe
Green / Yellow stripe AC Relay - Green / Yellow stripe
Red ECU Backup Power - Red
Black/Red & Blue/Red(connect together) Main Ignition Power - Black / Red stripe
Black / White stripe ECU Power - Black / White stripe
Blue / Green stripe AC Relay - Blue / Green stripe
Black / Yellow stripe Idle Air Control Valve Power - Black / Yellow stripe
Brown (to O2 sensor) O2 Sensor Power - Any 12v switched source

I however.... do not see these color wires anywhere on my sr harness or where they would need to go. I recieved the blacktop motor with the whole harness, fuse box and ecu. I have everything installed using the KA fuse box (not sure if i was supposed to use the KA fuse box or the SR one) if i used the SR harness i would of had to cut and splice all the wires coming out the front of it for all my lights and what not. The only splicing i had to do was there were 2 plugs that came out of the fuse box and i had to switch the connectors on the end of the plug to plug into teh sr harness. I did not see the color wires anywhere that are mentioned in that list. I dont know if there is a plug i am missing or if it is a different harness or what. I dont know where that plug is and those color wires are =( 

Im guessing these wires in that diagram is my problem for my car not having spark and no fuel and what not, therefor not firing... cause i have no idea where they are or what to do now.... i am stumped and feel like giving up. 

also... the only s14 sr20 ecu pinout i have found is in japanese or something and cannot read a damn thing on it. 


Any and all help is much appreciated, i havent drove my car in over a year and i just wanna be done with it... 


thanks


----------



## nutz240sx (Sep 12, 2004)

i think that diagram is for teh S13... but thats the only one i have ever seen.... need help asap plz



anyone??? =/


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i may be mistaken, but don't you need an ignitor chip for it?


----------



## nutz240sx (Sep 12, 2004)

i have the ignitor chip for it... it is in the wire harness line already hooked up..


----------



## nutz240sx (Sep 12, 2004)

if anyone has any ideas to throw at me on AIM id be willing to listen... hit me up if you like...


----------



## 69nites (Sep 21, 2006)

hang on a sec. here

You're saying the fuel pump isn't coming on but you're saying that it's getting juice

If it's getting juice it SHOULD be coming on

the fuel pump comes on as soon as you turn the key to run and turns off if after 3 sec if the crank position sensor doesn't show movement

Now I'm sorry if I'm missunderstanding you but do you know for sure you're not getting spark? you tested?

If you're getting juice to the fuel pump but you're not getting fuel presure your fuel pump's bad

If you've never done a wiring harness before and don't know anyone who can look at yours for you I honestly suggest sending it out

it's not that expensive and it's going to be right when you get it back

I honestly just think you're a little in over your head as far as wiring goes I could be completely wrong but that's the impresion I get


----------

